# How a tattoo artist got back at his cheating girlfriend



## ClairesDad (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

If true, an extremely stupid way to get revenge. No doubt he'd be on the hook for much if not all the $100K plus court costs, lawyers fees and the medical procedures to try to remove this tattoo. 

I'm guessing this is not real.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> If true, an extremely stupid way to get revenge. No doubt he'd be on the hook for much if not all the $100K plus court costs, lawyers fees and the medical procedures to try to remove this tattoo.
> 
> I'm guessing this is not real.


:iagree: But I still like it


Wouldn't a belt sander remove it?


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> If true, an extremely stupid way to get revenge. No doubt he'd be on the hook for much if not all the $100K plus court costs, lawyers fees and the medical procedures to try to remove this tattoo.
> 
> I'm guessing this is not real.


Oh I'm betting it IS real. I've met more than a few tattoo artists in my time and most of them are just a little crazy. I personally know at least three times when one used ink to get a point across.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

He should have just tattooed a tramp stamp in the form of a target on her lower back. That's pretty much what the men in their lives use them for anyway.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/poop-tattoo-story-is-crap-8764319


----------



## ClairesDad (Aug 27, 2013)

Oldfaithful said:


> That Viral Story About The Poor Woman Stuck With The Poop Tattoo? Sorry, It’s Totally Full Of Crap. | The Smoking Gun


Lol. I fell for it! It just seemed like such an awesome payback!


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

The whole story is that he drugged her during the tattoo, so she was out. Which no tattoo artist would do, because the person has to be awake to tell them how they are feeling. It's so common for people to pass out and then they have to stop.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: How a tattoo artist got back at his cheating girlfriend*



Oldfaithful said:


> The whole story is that he drugged her during the tattoo, so she was out. Which no tattoo artist would do, because the person has to be awake to tell them how they are feeling. It's so common for people to pass out and then they have to stop.


Actually I fell asleep while getting a tattoo but I know my artist and he knows I wasn't high or drunk. I was just tired. And yes I have an extremely high pain threshold so I never really feel anything while getting inked. For me it's kinda like getting a buzzing massage.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

So I guess, according to smoking gun, the pic is real, it's just the story is fake.

Hmmmm...

Butterfly? Nah. Sleeve? Nah. Kids names? Nope

I'll get a tattoo of a big pile of sh!t.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> So I guess, according to smoking gun, the pic is real, it's just the story is fake.
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...



It could be photoshopped.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the episode of Tattoo Nightmares where guy discovers girlfriend is cheating on him. Said she hated being called a b**** more than anything...so when he came to get the last of his stuff he had unveiled a huge neck tattoo of a extended middle finger that said, "B**** PLEASE!" Said her reaction was well worth it, but needed a cover up.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

FormerSelf said:


> I like the episode of Tattoo Nightmares where guy discovers girlfriend is cheating on him. Said she hated being called a b**** more than anything...so when he came to get the last of his stuff he had unveiled a huge neck tattoo of a extended middle finger that said, "B**** PLEASE!" Said her reaction was well worth it, but needed a cover up.



That's biting off your nose to spite your face!


----------



## Phil Landers (Apr 26, 2014)

I am trying to figure out how a tattoo artist that has women come in and take their shirts and pants off in front of him all day is all bent out of shape by a cheating girlfriend. I am wondering if most tattoo artists have problems with girls hitting on them for free work?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Male OBGYNs have no right to complain when their wives or girlfriends cheat on them!!!! Ridiculous.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Phil Landers said:


> I am trying to figure out how a tattoo artist that has women come in and take their shirts and pants off in front of him all day is all bent out of shape by a cheating girlfriend. I am wondering if most tattoo artists have problems with girls hitting on them for free work?



That makes no sense.


----------

